
Polynesians may have beat computers to using binary - tambourine_man
http://arstechnica.com/science/2013/12/polynesians-may-have-beat-computers-to-using-binary/
======
ColinWright
Some discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6918845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6918845)
(sciencemag.org)

Other submissions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6921040](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6921040)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920724](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920724)
(nature.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920163](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6920163)
(scientificamerican.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6919419](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6919419)
(livescience.com)

